# Acne and babys gender? Good predictor?



## HappiestMom

So as we all know the old wives tale is that the worse you look the more likely the baby is to be a girl..just wondering what those of you that know the babys gender say about this? 

Did you/do you have bad acne with this pregnancy? When did it start? And what gender is your baby?

Mine has been horrible the whole time and my hair is horrid too and Im just feeling "girl" when I think about baby...


----------



## Ameliah

I'd agree with that, my skin is terrible with this pregnancy and I'm having a girl. My skin broke out pretty much from day one and has stayed the same ever since. I'd say I've only had a handful of days with clear skin.


----------



## caseyann

With my last pregnancy I had perfect skin... literally I glowed and rarely had any acne, which I normally dont have anyway... and he was a boy... with this one... it is also a boy and I am breaking out quite a bit...I thought for sure it was a girl because of this... but low and behold I am meant to have boys I think :)


----------



## mrscookie

agreed. im having a lady and my skin has been shocking since the start xx


----------



## SammieGrace

I will let you know when I find out the gender. My face isn't too bad but I keep getting this painful ugly acne right under my jaw line below my cheeks. It's driving me crazy because nothing I seem to do is helping, my doc said it was ok to use benzylperoxide wash but that is not even touching it at this point. Anyone had luck with other fixes for preggo acne?


----------



## Emma 21

i dont know the gender of the bump yet, but my scan is next week i have awful spotty skin and my hair is both greasy and dry at the same time, not a good luck. but lil one (i think its a girl) is kicking away to hearts content


----------



## HappiestMom

mine is mainly on my chin/jawline as well with a few random ones on my cheek...I have cystic acne so its very annoying .... and the normal over the counter stuff doesnt work on it but the stuff that is supposed to work isnt preggie safe...blah! lol...gosh I hope its a girl!


----------



## mum2beee

I had no spots/bad skin at all. And it's a boy. So this tale was true for me! X


----------



## angie79

i have had terrible spot breakouts at least once a week since 5 weeks and greasy hair and i'm having a boy :shrug:

xxx


----------



## cowboys angel

SammieGrace said:


> I will let you know when I find out the gender. My face isn't too bad but I keep getting this painful ugly acne right under my jaw line below my cheeks. It's driving me crazy because nothing I seem to do is helping, my doc said it was ok to use benzylperoxide wash but that is not even touching it at this point. Anyone had luck with other fixes for preggo acne?

melaleuca oils/creams


----------



## lets get fat

ive had spots mainly on chin, very dry hair which is unusual for me and its a girl x


----------



## Harper

I've had bad acne (it started clearing up around week 15) and I'm having a girl


----------



## lkkha

I have bad acne, mainly on my back but a bit on my face too & very greasy hair and I am having a boy. With my last pregnancy, a girl, I was totally spot free & had lovely hair! I can't really remember what I was like with my 1st 3 though x


----------



## absandjbs

i do not have any acne, my skin looks better than before becoming pregnant and I am having a girl :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

I have had acne on and off from the beginning of my pregnancy, and I'm having a boy. It was confirmed by ultrasounds at two different places and it was really clear to see. I really just think it's your body's reaction to hormones. I also wanted to add that I've had greasy hair. It was really bad in the first trimester and has leveled off some recently.


----------



## Newt

I had no spots, no vomiting, and looked fab with my boy. This time i am thinking girl, spotty, greasy, sicky, feeling ugly, will let you know in about 4 weeks ;)


----------



## PAgal

My acne has been horrrrible since around ovulation, and at my last u/s the tech and the doc both think it's a girl, but its not 100% yet. My acne is mostly on my lower cheeks, jaw, and neck, but now between my nose and lips. It's starting to clear up finally but the red scarring will last for many months just like when I was a teen!!


----------



## HappiestMom

My mom just called and TOLD me I was having a girl lol..Im only 5 weeks mind you lol..but she says she knew with me before they told her..she knew with my siblings too..and she said she woke up this morning and says I am having a boy...I hope she is wrong lol..lol..because I am def feeling..and wanting..a girl!!


----------



## MarinesWife

I have not had a pimple since I was 14 and with this pregnancy I have had horrible acne (even on my neck and back which has NEVER happened before) since day one and its still going on. Also greasy flat hair (which has gotten slightly better in 2nd tri) and I am having a Boy, so that wivestale was wrong for me, but on the other hand I didnt have any morning sickness at all with this little guy :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I had none last time, this time I am really spotty and moody, totally thought girl, but it's a boy! I wonder if time of year has more to do with it!


----------



## addy23

I had and still have terrible acne and just look/feel so blah. But it is boy for me!


----------



## Ashley2189

i've had very bad acne around my chin and up my jawline a bit. i swear it started right after conception lol i was developing it before i got my bfp and it has not gone down one bit. i'm having a girl so the tale was true for me.


----------



## keljt1127

my skin is perfect! er than before. I hope i dont jynx myself lol and im having a boy


----------



## MommaBear90

Ugh I have TERRIBLE acne now. I had decent skin before becoming pregnant but now its awful. Mine is the worst on my forehead and chin. Mine started the beginning of 2nd tri and is still here at nearly 19 weeks and I'm having a girl. Also my hair was VERY greasy. I completely cut out conditioner as I'd be a grease monkey by the end of the day otherwise.


----------



## MMonroe8

I'm having a girl and I have had red, irritated skin all over my back/chest with tiny little bumps and blackheads, and my forehead and jawline have had little pimples too. :dohh:


----------



## hunterace

my wife had some acne problems, nothing horrible but more regular than usual and we are having a boy so it didn't work for predicting our baby. the chinese predictor was wrong too. most of the predictor tests we took said girl, none of those things work but they are fun :)


----------



## Nataliexx

I had it BAD with this pregnancy and had nothing with my boys


----------



## carterclan02

With my 4 boys I had great sking and beautiful hair and nail..I also have a 13 year old daughter but i can't remember that far back..With baby number 6 on the way my hair is dry flat my nails are chipping and I have freaking acne!! I find out sex in 3 days but still feel its a boy!! will update when i find out and see the wise tale is true or not!!


----------



## Shandra

I have horrible acne. Glad to say that if I really stay on top of it I can somewhat control it but if I go one day and shower so quick that I don't use any body wash I break out by the next morning. No being lazy for me :( I am having a boy so the tale was very untrue for me.


----------



## HappiestMom

OMG Shandra!! we were just talking last night about using Asher as a middle name lol..lol...but hubby changed his mind as usual..hes being sooo difficult with names


----------



## LadyofRohan

My skin is clear. In fact, it's much better now than what it looked like pre-pregnancy. And I'm having a girl! :thumbup:


----------



## peanut27

I look terrible - definitely not got any glow about my skin just lots of spots so wonder if i am having a girly!! I did dream the other night the baby was a girl, yet from looking at the picture it has quite big facial features so had thought it was a boy....will be interesting to see if this theory is correct!! x


----------



## buttercup29

i looked like poop in my first pg and had a boy and the same with this one wont find out till june but no of the old tales worked for me wen having my son x


----------



## Chelsea41205

I've had bad skin and my hair has been unmanageable,and we're having a girl,


----------



## carterclan02

carterclan02 said:


> With my 4 boys I had great sking and beautiful hair and nail..I also have a 13 year old daughter but i can't remember that far back..With baby number 6 on the way my hair is dry flat my nails are chipping and I have freaking acne!! I find out sex in 3 days but still feel its a boy!! will update when i find out and see the wise tale is true or not!!

Well I now totally believe this...I am having a girl!!!


----------



## fiveoyea

MrsJerome said:


> So as we all know the old wives tale is that the worse you look the more likely the baby is to be a girl..just wondering what those of you that know the babys gender say about this?
> 
> Did you/do you have bad acne with this pregnancy? When did it start? And what gender is your baby?
> 
> Mine has been horrible the whole time and my hair is horrid too and Im just feeling "girl" when I think about baby...

My skin has been fine pretty much the entire pregnancy...a blemish here or there but nothing untypical... most of the wives tales have been off for me though.. i carried all out front... and low and I'm having a girl...


----------



## HappiestMom

congrats carter!!!!!!! soo hope to be in your shoes with the girl thing in a a few months!!


----------



## nkbapbt

I have been told this baby is a girl on an early scan, but won't confirm till the 2nd....in TWO days...buuuut. With our son, I had pretty crap skin and even worse this time around. I did however have really nice hair with my son, which grew like WILDFIRE so did my nails. My nails and hair are not growing remotely the same way. 

I would say I look craptastic this time around!


----------



## Emma 21

Emma 21 said:


> i dont know the gender of the bump yet, but my scan is next week i have awful spotty skin and my hair is both greasy and dry at the same time, not a good luck. but lil one (i think its a girl) is kicking away to hearts content

had my scan today and i was right we are having a baby girl


----------



## Frooty

This is my first baby having a boy and my skin is terrible :(


----------



## Rachyroux

i'm having a girl and my skin is awful. Hasnt been this bad since i had acne from the age of 13to15. X x


----------



## rebeccaJ78

What I want to know is when does the "blooming" stage start! I am having a girl and I look awful, very spotty on face, chest and back


----------



## HappiestMom

ha ha..idk when anything starts..the only thing that has been "on time" for me was morning sickness..exactly 6 weeks...

I am sooo hoping girl!!! for me and anyone else that wants a girl!!


----------



## kristin2011

Well, I found out the other day that I was having twin boys and my acne and skin has just been awful from the moment I found out, so I really don't think that there is much truth to this.


----------



## TLM2011

My first was boy and I had great skin!! Now I have bad skin second time around! Hoping it's true!


----------



## Frecks

My skin was never a problem until now, and I'm having a boy xxx


----------



## Sammiesfirst

This is my first pregnancy, I don't agree with most of the old wives tales. everybody tells me I'm glowing , I haven't got Acne my whole pregnancy , my hair is in the same condition it was before I got pregnant , my nails are growing very fast , & I'm carrying the baby low. <- all these signs point to a BOY.. BUT I'm having a little girl !! I'm only 5 months and have been getting compliments throughout my whole pregnancy.


----------



## MrsAgar

I have had AWFUL skin this pregnancy and we are expecting a boy


----------



## Lucy Lu

I am opposite to the old wives tale - with our little boy at least (who is now 20 months) - I had AWFUL acne! All over my face and back, and my hair was soooo greasy I was washing it twice a day sometimes!...

...Totally different this time - only odd spots now and again and my hair doesn't feel like it's changed at all, and certainly isn't greasy! Getting my hopes up that we are having a little girl because it's so different - but eek, we are waiting till its born in December to find out! :dohh:


----------



## vanillastar

This turned out to be true for me. With my first pregnancy, my son, my skin was great. This time around its awful, and we are having a girl.


----------



## LoPanda

I'm having a girl and my skins bad too x


----------



## armywifeTTC1

nope, Boy for me. Skin's bad (the worst acne of my life), hair is oily, nails are no better... I was shocked it wasn't a girl.


----------



## sequeena

Greasy hair, acne etc. here and I'm having a boy x


----------



## Frooty

I've always had occasional break outs but in my 2nd tri my skin was really terrible and im having a boy but its been quite good in the last tri :)


----------



## horse_mad

I was glowing last time and felt great!!!my hair and skin were perfect!thistime I am like a walking spot!!I'm doing all the things like drinking lots of water etc but it's making no difference!!finding out tues what my lil pea is so will let ye know then if it turned out true for me!!!
:flower:


----------



## galit

gee i really don't know..good QA


----------



## HopeBabySoon

My Skin has been the worst it has ever looked, and I am having a boy.


----------



## AmyR

I had bad back acne (and never once had a pimple on my back in my life before hand) and I had a GIRL! 

This time, so far..I have a clear back, and clear face. Im hoping boy!


----------

